# new gheenoe owner 2004 15'4



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> any ideas on using luan underlayment and insulation foamboard for a cheaper composite alternative ,of course soaked with polyester resin and final layer of mat once placed on deck?




askin for trouble !

luan: a cheap,low quality polyester resin will not waterproof it - attempting to adhere that to a foam board ?? why ?? seriously,why ? what's the thought process ??


make the smart play,purchase some penske/coosa board do it the light weight way

of,use a marine grade ply and epoxy...


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

its 30 compared to 170, but then again if its a waste, why waste the 30?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> its 30 compared to 170, but then again if its a waste, why waste the 30?



not to beat a dead horse:

there's a reason your idea is $30...

bad idea bro,real bad...


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah it was a thought, im planning on splitting the gheenoe is half widening it and lengthening it, at most 2 sheets will be needed , turns out found a company in birmingham al that will sell coosa board for 150 a sheet,,,,definitely money well spent, the idea was inspired from thin okume plywood, laminated like they do it a rybovich and merrit with epoxy, oh well , it was an idea , luckily, i didnt get to the stage of experimenting with it , always appreciate the input,,,,,i love to save money, but not at the expense of wasting or compromising a project!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you should try here....... 
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/index.php


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> yeah it was a thought, im planning on splitting the gheenoe is half widening it and lengthening it, at most 2 sheets will be needed , turns out found a company in birmingham al that will sell  coosa board for 150 a sheet,,,,definitely money well spent, the idea was inspired from thin okume plywood, laminated like they do it a rybovich and merrit with epoxy, oh well , it was an idea , luckily, i didnt get to the stage of experimenting with it , always appreciate the input,,,,,i love to save money, but not at the expense of wasting or compromising a project!



interesting...

if that question about using luan,represents your skills,i'm thinkin' you would be better off letting that splittng and lengthening idea go away,far away...


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

this forum is not about using it to market your business , it about helping people come up with less expensive ideas and alternatives that paying you 100 per hour at your shop you work at , i dont see you doing any splitting and lengthening, you have no ideas about my skill, i simply had and idea , like people on here who inquire about spray foam, this isnt a marketing forum to try to get business to your shop, but if your so desparate that you have to do that feel free , you said leave it that , so let just do that! in fact here is a boat im selling i just put a new floor in and metalflaked 











here is another one i sold a few months back....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> it about helping people come up with less expensive ideas and alternatives


I disagree.  It is my opinion that advice given should be safe and sound advice.  Whether it is less expensive or more expensive should have no bearing on the advice given.

Recommending luan to anyone is not a sound recommendation nor is it accepted as an acceptable product for use on a vessel by the boat building industry.

Now that you have feedback on the use of this type of product - you are free to choose any product you wish to accomplish your goal.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

I appreciate your input , IF YOU WOULD READ THE POST , I SIMPLY ASK ABOUT ANY THOUGHTS, I NEVER RECOMMENDED or endorsed it , or said use, it , instead got ridiculed for asking about and idea, that might save money, luan is plywood , so is okume and others, it is open grained mahogoney ,which rybovich and merrits are made , some of the best boats in the world, so that was where and IDEA WAS INSPIRED FROM, carefully read a post, before answering, i had planned on doing a nice instructional on metalflake/polyflake ,but this is a PERFECT EXAMPle, of why it would be a waste of time , but thanks again for your reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

The problem with luan is that is fabricated with water soluble glue. If it gets wet it will delaminate.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I was simply making a comment on your statement.



> it about helping people come up with less expensive ideas and alternatives


Let me condense this statement: come up with ideas and alternatives

Translation: recommend

That is all I was getting at. I never even eluded to the fact that luan and Okoume are two completely different products as Steelhead pointed out.

My point was that "less expensive" should not be the reason for giving someone a sound "idea/recommendation".

Although I can't prove it I am quite sure those boat mfg's do not use luan but I would believe they use Okoume.

Your tutorial of metal flake would probably be well recieved as I do not believe it has been covered. I know I would enjoy the teaching as I have never done it before and I don't know if I would ever use it but still interested.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

also looking at doing a tutorial on vacuum bagging composites,,,,,,,,not sure how it will be recieved, will be sure to keep everyone posted, think i will lay low for awhile now and take in some of the great topics in this forum.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Bagging would be very well received. Rosco has built his Maryland boat that way and I think many people would enjoy that process.

As long as you don't recommend using saran wrap


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

sold :


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

*sold*

sold


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

*15'4*

sold


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

*15'4*

:


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

*sold*

:


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

*sold*


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

:-*


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

*sold*

:


----------

